# Can't get modem open for my securty cam to work outside my network



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Maxton, welcome to the forum. 

Hopefully you'll get an answer to your problem on this thread, but you'd have a much better chance if you start a separate thread. More people will see it that way. Good luck!


----------

